# What can I store in the garage?



## leeko (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I finally gave in, and moved the majority of my tools from the basement to the garage - dust was becoming too much of an issue, and a dust collection system isn't practical right now. 

Anyway, I'd like to move the rest of my stuff to the garage, so it's all in one place. The question I have, though, is:

Is it ok to store all of my wood finishes and solvents in the unheated garage over the winter? I know that glue shouldn't be allowed to freeze, and cold weather affects drying/flashing/curing time of various products, but is it ok to store everything (except the glue) in the cold garage? I'd plan to bring things inside as needed for temp-sensitive things like glue-ups etc. 

Here are the products I'm talking about:

Lacquer, lacquer thinner, shellac, denatured alcohol, naphtha, mineral spirits, mineral oil, wood stains, polyurethane, paste wax, boiled linseed oil, tung oil, teak oil, danish oil. 

Most of the cans don't mention cold weather being a problem, but I just wanted to check. I live in Chicago. It's been mild so far this winter (above freezing), but it'll likely get down to the single digits over the next couple of months. 

Thanks in advance,

Lee


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

How cold does it actually get in the garage?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wouldn't risk it.
I had a bunch of paints and poly's and they were never the same when spring came around.
You must have a warm place for those don't you?


----------



## leeko (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not sure how cold it gets - I know there's never any frost on my car in the mornings, so I don't think it gets below freezing. 

I currently keep all those products in the basement, but it's a pain to keep going back and forth between garage and basement because I forgot something..


----------



## Dak (Mar 9, 2011)

Batteries dont like cold either.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

From your list, there are a few things that I keep out in the cold shop with no problems: mineral spirits, boiled linseed oil, stains, and lacquer thinner. 

I never leave clear finishes or waxes out there, though.

Rob


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*I don't*

seem to have a problem with winter cold affecting my solvents or clear coats or my paste wax/Bees wax. Of course it rarely gets very cold here either :icon_confused:. Now that would probably be very different with you boys in the frozen north! (Anything north of Hazel Green Alabama). I do try to keep my glue warm though.
Ron


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I do not like to heat my shop all the time so, I got a cabinet with door that I then installed a lamp socket in very bottom. I found a 60 watt lamp keeps it quite cozy in there.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> How cold does it actually get in the garage?


That IS the key question.

If it only gets to 40 degrees no problem. If it gets to zero there may be a problem.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

leeko said:


> I'm not sure how cold it gets - I know there's never any frost on my car in the mornings, so I don't think it gets below freezing.
> 
> I currently keep all those products in the basement, but it's a pain to keep going back and forth between garage and basement because I forgot something..


Just because there is no frost on a car, in a garage does not tell you anything about the temperature.

G


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> Lacquer, lacquer thinner, shellac, denatured alcohol, naphtha, mineral spirits, mineral oil, wood stains, polyurethane, paste wax, boiled linseed oil, tung oil, teak oil, danish oil. 

None of those are a problem for storage at low or freezing temperatures. As you already know, adhesives need to be protected from freezing. Also waterborne finishes need a warmed space also.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't have any issues either, but I live in Alabama as well and Harvest, Alabama isn't very far from Hazel Green..


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*I had*



UKfan said:


> I don't have any issues either, but I live in Alabama as well and Harvest, Alabama isn't very far from Hazel Green..


Some good friends in Harvest when I grew up in Huntsville and we have a farm on borderline road on the Alabama side. I can cross the road and be in Tennessee. Best of two worlds!


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Burt said:


> I do not like to heat my shop all the time so, I got a cabinet with door that I then installed a lamp socket in very bottom. I found a 60 watt lamp keeps it quite cozy in there.


Burt has given you the easy answer! This same method is used to rise dough for cooking an oven light maintains a temp around 90º. You don't need 90º, so a simple wood enclosure with a 60 watt bulb at the bottom (heat rises) should keep you well above freezing. If you want higher insulated it.


----------

